# JOHN MORGAN  343 W. 39TH ST.  N. Y.



## cookie (Jan 23, 2013)

Found several years ago by town workers putting in bridges in Hoosick Falls, N.Y.   Any info. would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome! []


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 23, 2013)

that thing kicks butt!!!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 23, 2013)

Shoot I reckon!


----------



## lil digger (Jan 23, 2013)

Thats awesome


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jan 24, 2013)

John Morgan
 Address: 343 W. 39th st.

 John Morgan came to New York City in the 1850s from Ireland. He started the company under his own name and later changed it to Morgan Brothers Soda Water. The company was successful until it was bought out by the White Rock Soda Co. in 1948. However, in 1952 the Morgan family had gathered the funds to buy it back. It might have been a ploy by the family to get the brewery advertised more within four years under another company to make business good again.






 Let me know if you want to sell the bottle [][][]


----------



## botlguy (Jan 24, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 24, 2013)

interesting bottle most torpedo's i see are unembossed


----------

